

How does a computer restart itself? - Trufa
http://superuser.com/questions/294681/how-does-a-computer-restart-itself/294736#294736
Really interesting explanation of how this is possible.
======
yakyak
Possibly the most detailed single explanation of this I've ever seen on the
internet.

